# c/w (grúas)



## karen447

alguien me puede de cir porfavor lo que significa c/w.. pongo contexto.. y si me ayudan con la frase muchisimo mejor!!  
..usually fitted with 5th leg c/w master link..
Se refiere al tirador de una grúa.


----------



## Borderer

c/w sería clockwise, pero lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar con el resto de la frase!


----------



## Lagartija

karen447 said:
			
		

> alguien me puede de cir porfavor lo que significa c/w.. pongo contexto.. y si me ayudan con la frase muchisimo mejor!!
> ..usually fitted with 5th leg c/w master link..
> Se refiere al tirador de una grúa.



I believe that the "5th leg counterweight master link" is a piece of equipment that allows the crane to lift much, much heavier weights with the boom extended because it puts "ballast" further from the lift point.

No sé ninguna manera para explicar esto en español!  Lo siento...  Quizá otros foreros pueden ayudarte con mi explicación.


----------



## Borderer

Largartija, I bow to your superior knowledge of engineering matters!!!


----------



## Lagartija

karen447 said:
			
		

> alguien me puede de cir porfavor lo que significa c/w.. pongo contexto.. y si me ayudan con la frase muchisimo mejor!!
> ..usually fitted with 5th leg c/w master link..
> Se refiere al tirador de una grúa.



hay un diccionario de palabras sobre grúas http://dbs.idaho.gov/safety_code/281.html

Perhaps this will be of some help?


----------



## Lagartija

Borderer said:
			
		

> Largartija, I bow to your superior knowledge of engineering matters!!!



Oh.... I might be totally out to lunch on this one!   Because I was just at a construction site with a VERY large crane and it had one of these huge outboard counterweights, I immediately thought c/w would be counter weight.  However, it turns out from this glossary I found online http://dbs.idaho.gov/safety_code/281.html, 
Master link is the main ring in the hoist rig..... soooo.....   hmmmm...  I guess I have to read more about cranes to be sure, or we need a bit more context from karen447!


----------



## GiggLiden

Lagartija said:
			
		

> I believe that the "5th leg counterweight master link" is a piece of equipment that allows the crane to lift much, much heavier weights with the boom extended because it puts "ballast" further from the lift point.
> 
> No sé ninguna manera para explicar esto en español!  Lo siento...  Quizá otros foreros pueden ayudarte con mi explicación.



This forum is SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSo educational!!!
I would've voted for clockwise (and ccw is counter-clockwise), two ways in which you can dance the waltz. 

But I would've been dancing to the wrong tune!
Thanks, Lagartija, for keeping me on the straight and narrow.

Saludos


----------



## karen447

Container Slings:
Usually fitted with 5th leg c/w master link (not a design requirement, but fitted to avoid personnel from having to climb up on top to hook up)
Recommended minimum wire diameter............... well, and it continues, but that's the context..
Lagartija you rule! thanks a lot for your help.. I could say that I bow too.. and thank you for the link.. it's gonna be really useful since I'm translating a training course called "crane operations and cargo handling".. it's been a headache so thanks again!!


----------



## Lagartija

karen447 said:
			
		

> Container Slings:
> Usually fitted with 5th leg c/w master link (not a design requirement, but fitted to avoid personnel from having to climb up on top to hook up)
> Recommended minimum wire diameter............... well, and it continues, but that's the context..
> Lagartija you rule! thanks a lot for your help.. I could say that I bow too.. and thank you for the link.. it's gonna be really useful since I'm translating a training course called "crane operations and cargo handling".. it's been a headache so thanks again!!


Don't thank me too soon!!  With the entire context above and knowing now that a master link is part of the hoist rig, it occured to me that c/w could be 
CROSS-WISE in this context.  
Or..... it could be " coated wire" masterlink, since after reading that glossary, coated wire is used extensively for rigging components 

CLockwise doesn't make too much sense in this context and really, neither does Counterweight. Coated wire fits, but in the hoist rig, the other "legs" are vertical members, and perhaps the 5th leg is supposed to be oriented horizontally, or " crosswise" to the other legs. How this helps personnel so that they don't have to climb up on top to hook up, I can only guess. Perhaps because the horizontal member is hooked to the crane, personnel only have to hook the eyebolts on the other arms to the load. 
 Didn't they have a picture of this rig in the original manual???
My sympathies..... This is going to be a quite a challenge for you to translate without knowledge of the specific terms. I have a feeling that 5th leg c/w master link is a special setup that all crane operators would understand... do you know any crane operators???


----------



## onorambuena

Usually fitted with 5th leg c/w master link (not a design requirement, but fitted to avoid personnel from having to climb up on top to hook up)
Recommended minimum wire diameter..............
 
 
Por lo general equipados con una quinta pata que le hace contrapeso al enganche maestro (no es un requerimiento de diseño, pero esta ajustado para evitar que el personal tenga que encaramarse en la punta para enganchar{se?})
Diametro de cable minimo recomendado.....
 
 
nose nada sobre gruas, pero asi lo traduciria yo...ojalá sirva...


----------

